# Battery/ new trolling motor



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

I have a few questions as Im getting ready to spring for a Terrova 101 with the I-pilot. 
1) Am I correct that I will now have 5 batteries on the boat? 3 for the 36v trolling motor, 1 for starting and 1 for accessories?

2) I have a perko type switch already installed that is for the starting/acc batteries I already have. This keeps those 2 batteries fully charged. Should I install a new one to include the 3 batteries for the Terrova? Or just get a 3 bank charger and plug that in when Im done fishing everyday? 

I guess Im just wondering how you guys hook yours up and what is best before I end up with the wrong equipment or stuff I dont need.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've never had a dedicated battery just for the accessories. I had three batteries for my Terrova 101, plus the starting battery for the main motor, kicker motor, ship to shore radio, livewell, bilge pump, GPS and fish finder (separate units).

The Pro Kicker gives off a slight charge to the starting battery. Not much at all at trolling speeds, but I never had a problem with the above setup.

If and when you install an on board charger, include a bank for the starting battery.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've never had a dedicated battery just for the accessories. I had three batteries for my Terrova 101, plus the starting battery for the main motor, kicker motor, ship to shore radio, livewell, bilge pump, GPS and fish finder (separate units).
> 
> The Pro Kicker gives off a slight charge to the starting battery. Not much at all at trolling speeds, but I never had a problem with the above setup.
> 
> If and when you install an on board charger,* include a bank for the starting battery*.


What he said!
I have however upgraded my starting battery from a 24 series to a 29 series after adding 2 hds units & the lss1. The upgrade made a huge difference.


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Ok, Thanks guys. Let me ask this....if I dump the accessory battery does it make any sense to run wire from #2 spot on the perko switch (which was for charging the accessory battery while running main motor) up to the 36v set-up for the Terrova?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A three bank charger monitors and charges each of your trolling batteries individually. Don't see how you would accomplish this off the Perko. IMO your main or kicker moter won't be putting out enough amps to make much difference for the amount of time you would be running it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

your 3 batteries are actually 1 bank. You can charge them all at the same time with 1 of the leads of a multi bank charger.









What sort of main motor do you have? Many older motors have low amperage charging circuits which put out 9~13 volts but only at wide open throttle. In which case would keep your starter battery charged, but not going to do you much good when dealing with huge amp draw from a trolling motor. If you run an I/O or something else with a beefy alternator then I'd maybe consider although I doubt it would be necessary as your 36v bank should be able to run a whole trip out and just charge at home. 

That being said, my rig has 4 batteries. 1 starter, 1 "house" which runs lights/fish finders/live wells and 2 batteries isolated up from for the trolling motor. I have a two bank charger with one going to house battery and one going to both troller batteries(wired in parallel, 12v).

Heres a typical boat wiring setup illustration thanks to our friends over at iboats! Great resource.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

pipefitterlu42 said:


> Ok, Thanks guys. Let me ask this....if I dump the accessory battery does it make any sense to run wire from #2 spot on the perko switch (which was for charging the accessory battery while running main motor) up to the 36v set-up for the Terrova?


I wouldn't. I would want to keep my TM batteries isolated from the rest of my electronics. With todays more sensitive electronics its best to keep the TM batteries seperated from your sonars as a means to eliminate rf interference on the sonar screens.


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the diagrams Massilon. I had not heard that I can just have 1 bank from a charger going for all 3 batteries for the trolling motor. Everyone has told me to use a bank per battery.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

pipefitterlu42 said:


> Thanks for the diagrams Massilon. I had not heard that I can just have 1 bank from a charger going for all 3 batteries for the trolling motor. Everyone has told me to use a bank per battery.


This is how my Ranger is setup. I have a 101 36 volt Terrova. I have 3 AGM DieHard Platinums dedicated for the Terrova and one starting battery running two 8 inch lowrance unit, livewell, lights, marine band and other boat accessories. I have a Dual Pro 4 bank Charger with 1 lead per battery. IMO you should have one lead per battery. One of my friends does have a 3 bank and doesn't have a lead going to his starting accessory battery but if he doesn't use his boat in a couple weeks he'll have to throw it on a charger to top it off, not ideal but his boat is set up screwy. I say one bank per batter. You can always get a 2 2 bank chargers don't forget these chargers also maintain charge for you and you can keep your boat plugged in at all times as well not just to charge till your full, they are worth the money.


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks K-Gone. That sounds like the way Im going to go


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------

